# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Photo tool bar and smile icons?

## Dundee

Hey guys I don't no whats happened here but the tool bar where you click add image has gone but while typing this the smile icons are on the right of my screen.

The only way I can add pics is upload to photobucket then copy.I just clicked on one of the smile icons and nothing happens.  

I'm using a computer not a phone or any other fancy gadget. Thought my data had ran out but and diverted too dial up but thats not the case. Got me beat! Even logged out and logged back in that didn't work either.

Cheers Dundee has left the building and gone fishing.

----------


## geezejonesy

just testing if mine is workin???

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha. While we are at it can anyone tell me how to get rid of something called "wings of destiny" that keeps opening itself in a tab and stalling our computer ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Dam jonsey I new a cocky wouldn't help

----------


## geezejonesy

just Grin and enjoy the veiw dundee :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

I wouldn't mind looking down that barrel jonsey front on.For a betta view

----------


## geezejonesy

you an me both  :ORLY: 
im sure VC rushie  amoungst others will be in the que rite behind us  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

> Attachment 6179
> just testing if mine is workin???


Looks like she has knocked off work and having playtime

----------


## geezejonesy

pity about the flaws with the picture eh.........
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
--
shes not shouldering the rifle correctly left hand shoulder /right hand grip ?

----------


## madjon_

> pity about the flaws with the picture eh.........
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> --
> shes not shouldering the rifle correctly left hand shoulder /right hand grip ?


Left hand, Right hand grip,I don't care :Yum: Nice ride :Yarr:

----------


## Rushy

OK how did I miss that.  thanks GJ for leading me by the nose.  kinda like the old bull that I am.     Now to the case in point, I would like to come back as a motorbike seat when I am reincarnated.

----------


## geezejonesy

more the point that motorbike seat  :Wink:

----------


## Happy

> Attachment 6179
> just testing if mine is workin???


Geeze Jonesy is that yr Missy's and if so why you lettin her ride the m bike

And if Rushy has a heart attack it's all yr fault hehe he

----------


## geezejonesy

Wanted to see if rushies blood  pumps at 3000+fps

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

I was just goin too say none have you bastards have helped then :Wtfsmilie:  its fixed thanks for the ride Jonsey.

----------


## Rushy

Nothing wrong with my ticker GJ.  As to the pressure, I would have to go to a doc to learn about that and I haven't been to one in at least a couple of decades.

----------


## Dundee

The bloody photo tool bar gone again   WTF!!!! Oh well I will bugger off!!!    Tussock are you testing things again?

----------


## geezejonesy

testing dundee

----------


## Dundee

Bastard yours works no fricken smiles I can add   :<)   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

And theres no Moderators online  ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## geezejonesy

is your blood pumpin a litle faster than  normal ?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Nice pic.                 Gone fishing!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Whos the fixit fulla??Spanners ?

----------


## P38

> Attachment 6179
> just testing if mine is workin???


Oh thats working just fine Jonesy.

But just to be sure can you please test it again.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kokako

WORKING!!

----------


## Rushy

Yep that is spot on now.

----------


## Dundee

you buggers are a lot of help thank you

----------


## geezejonesy

i think this toolbar is working to its full potential

----------


## Dundee

fixed again :Wtfsmilie:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Help me jonsey it happens every bloody week

----------


## Toby

Still good with me.

----------


## Dundee

your a great bloody help too,I think its one of the moderators that has a play every week.I can rule out Tussock as he didn't do it.

----------


## Toby

This is relevant

----------


## Maca49

Dundee I think that farking big croc you've got there is gutsing the little buggers

----------


## Dundee

well i would add a pic but i can't

----------


## Toby

Whats that Dundee? I cant hear you over all the pics I can add  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

too much time on ya hands toby.,won't be ;long and jonsey wakes up and kakako

----------


## Maca49

Hey Tony 44 gal drum rafts don't flex around rocks in a river, pick your course carefully no photos but I'm getting the idea :ORLY:  :36 1 11:  :Yuush:  :15 4 128:  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18:  :36 17 4:  :36 1 53:  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:  :36 22 1:  :36 22 1:  :Gangs:  :36 1 5:  :Killzonesmiley:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Fighting:  :Fighting:  :Fighting:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Zomg:  :Pacman:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :ORLY:  :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:  Fark it's spreading help Dundee!!!

----------


## geezejonesy

> Help me jonsey it happens every bloody week


sounds like you pms  is outta sync with your mthly boddy functions  :Yuush:

----------


## geezejonesy

I think my  toolbar  has dissappeared    ?
searching 
searching 
searching 
found
think im going down to the river  now 

 :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

yours clearly works Jonsey,that makes go too the river.

Tussock i'm using Opera not internet explorer thanks for your help

----------


## Toby

Try chrome

----------


## Rushy

> What if the bike gets sold to a fat sweaty biker?


Err Yeh nah thanks for that Tussock.  reality check

----------


## Rushy

> What's the bet your one of the few people using Internet Explorer Dundee?  
> 
> I will have a rummage around in your private forum parts, but my money is on a dysfunctional browser. 
> 
> I'm not at all hurt you thought of me the moment it broke


I use internet explorer so that can't be the problem?

----------


## Dundee

I downloaded chrome but the opera still running give it time it comes right eventualy if thats the prob but over my head?

Whats the best option too use?

----------


## Toby

A picture speaks a thousand words.

----------


## Maca49

> Err Yeh nah thanks for that Tussock.  reality check


At your age you wouldn't be that fussy? Dark rooms, sacks etc all help

----------


## Dundee

Still waiting toby i can see the pics an weopons ,got some new pics today fishn &hunting but i have too wait.

----------


## Rushy

> At your age you wouldn't be that fussy? Dark rooms, sacks etc all help


Cheeky bugger.  Some things get better with age.  Think fine wine and whiskey

----------


## Maca49

> Cheeky bugger.  Some things get better with age.  Think fine wine and whiskey


T
Rushy you know why old women are the best to lay? It's because they think there next one maybe their last one, always good to remember that.

----------


## Dundee

It must have been Opera that was farking it up downloaded Chrome thanks Toby :Thumbsup: 

Tussock thanks for suggesting the browser  :Thumbsup: 

Righto back too work now problem solved. :Thumbsup:

----------


## geezejonesy

Daisy `s looking awesome   
Back to the river

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

> It must have been Opera that was farking it up downloaded Chrome thanks Toby
> 
> Tussock thanks for suggesting the browser 
> 
> Righto back too work now problem solved.
> Attachment 6691


My god with a tongue like that cows got it must be tempting

----------


## Dundee

> Daisy `s looking awesome   
> Back to the river
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


Yeah heading too the river now :Cool:  Might take me awhile too get use too the browser.

Any way all good this end now :Thumbsup: 

Toby you might have to teach me how too transfer my bookmarks from opera too chrome?

GONE FISHING :Grin:  :Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Toby

I'm not sure, never had Opera I went straight to the good stuff.

----------


## geezejonesy

> My god with a tongue like that cows got it must be tempting


Just passed this image and comment round to my parents and their friends all ex farmers and in their 70+ AGE GROUP all just cracked up 
Fk it was funny when i said  u guyz need to check your pace makers now 

Sent from tet restaurant n bar stratford using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

Dundee you need a relief milker anytime  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee you need a relief milker anytime


Every day :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## geezejonesy

> Dundee you need a relief milker anytime


BRADS will you be paying Dundee to milk his cows then?

----------


## BRADS

> BRADS will you be paying Dundee to milk his cows then?


If I can play with her I will :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## geezejonesy

It must have been Opera that was farking it up downloaded Chrome thanks Toby

Tussock thanks for suggesting the browser 

Righto back too work now problem solved.


DUNDEE this thread was so much fun while you had a busted tool---bar 
does it mean this thread will now die a painfully slow torturous death  :Oh Noes:

----------


## geezejonesy

> If I can play with her I will


we ll have to see what mrs Dundee has to say about that  then ??????? :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

fullas at ease young Toby and Tussock fixed thee prob :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin: 

hopefully it will die jonsey but a pleasure having a dedicated tit puller by my side :Grin: 

Back too work now fullas! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

Seems shes cac handed

----------


## Dundee

I wouldn't hold that against her wud you :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I'm not sure, could of at least turned around and taken off the chaps.

----------


## geezejonesy

yooooooo   dundee  i caught you down at the river    but you were not ....


yes you were   FISHING 
.
.
.
..
.
..
..
..
..
.
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------

